# My first fish mount



## G-TOWN 1980 (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a great summer fishing and got my first fish mount. It was a trout I caught in West Galveston Bay. I love it. I took it to a guy in Texas City to have it done. He did a great job I think.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks good bro. How long was she?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Is this a joke?


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice fish but I wouldn't use that Taxidermist again.... just sayin


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> Is this a joke?


I hope. Reminds me of the doe mount my friend bought at a garage sale for $10. Hung it over his toilet. It had big ole bug eyes that were huge and took up darn near half the head.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

x10 robo...


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't mean to be the bearer of bad news, but I would NEVER go to that guy. It doesn't even look authentic and real. Sucks.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

looks like they dipped the trout in wax


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

The guy is great!! He did a hyena I took in Africa. The realism is EERIE!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Down South Lures said:


> Looks good bro. How long was she?


Dude, your nose just grew 5 inches!


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it is a replica,the guy could have at-least put some notches in the fins etc. to make it some what real looking and the tongue he put in it looks like it is swollen...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

finz said:


> I think it is a replica,the guy could have at-least put some notches in the fins etc. to make it some what real looking and the tongue he put in it looks like it is swollen...


Yeah but I've never even seen a replica that looked like a 4 year old painted it. These are what replicas should look like:
http://fishscaletaxidermy.com/Page_2.php


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't get nothing by you!!


finz said:


> *I think it is a replica*,the guy could have at-least put some notches in the fins etc. to make it some what real looking and the tongue he put in it looks like it is swollen...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

El Ahogo said:


> Can't get nothing by you!!


A silver blue Speck...????? I hope you did not pay a whole lot for that replica.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Poor guy, sure looks like a nice catch and memerable moment I'm sure but I have to side with the rest of yall on a poor mount. Connie Mack on here does nice work and he's close to your TXCity guy (Lamarque)


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Post the guy who did it to keep anyone else from going to him.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

didn't know blue runners had spots


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

edit: east coast,, not west galv bay.....


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Is this a joke?


Possibly, but if not, I hope y'all did not publicly embarrass a relatively new member who does not yet know any better.


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

do you promise to only reprimand us lightly if we did?


JDS said:


> Possibly, but if not, I hope y'all did not publicly embarrass a relatively new member who does not yet know any better.


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

JDS said:


> Possibly, but if not, I hope y'all did not publicly embarrass a relatively new member who does not yet know any better.


X2


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe its the lighting on the camera. :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Yeah but I've never even seen a replica that looked like a 4 year old painted it. These are what replicas should look like:
> http://fishscaletaxidermy.com/Page_2.php


I discount that place as a reputable taxi cause he has a jetty tuna mount :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I discount that place as a reputable taxi cause he has a jetty tuna mount :biggrin:


I'll take you out to get some of those jetty yellowfins sometime and I will change your mind with some sashimi. Best thing ever, and then you will keep every jack you get!


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I'll take you out to get some of those jetty yellowfins sometime and I will change your mind with some sashimi. Best thing ever, and then you will keep every jack you get!


is this a joke?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I'll take you out to get some of those jetty yellowfins sometime and I will change your mind with some sashimi. Best thing ever, and then you will keep every jack you get!


I have vowed to never eat anything you made. I'm sticking to it! :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Feathershredder said:


> is this a joke?


That depends. How offended are you by eating mullet, pigeon, ladyfish, or them big inshore yellerfins?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

skip jacks he already keeps!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I have vowed to never eat anything you made. I'm sticking to it! :biggrin:


No worries. I'll just prepare it and let someone else fix it up. It'll be so good you'll never know what hit you...


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Y'all never seen a blue trout high on crack?

Whats the matter wich yall!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

The tail looks like an old wooden paddle handle painted with spots.

I hope it was just a bad picture/camera.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

it's the lighting.. look at the paneling! :biggrin:


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> That depends. How offended are you by eating mullet, pigeon, ladyfish, or them big inshore yellerfins?


I usually prefer them saltwater cats..


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

lighting, shmighting............... you could get Ansell Adams to take the pic and it would still be a sheety mount!


waterspout said:


> it's the lighting.. look at the paneling!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

what ya'll talking about? looks good to me. I had the same guy do a trout for me a while back. he's getting better!  [/sarcasm]

here's a pic of mine...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

_i'm going to hell, i know_


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Feathershredder said:


> I usually prefer them saltwater cats..


Those are way too high falootin. No more high life for you.


----------



## G-TOWN 1980 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, I wasn't expecting so much negative feedback  . I guess the lighting is poor in the photo because I think it looks great!!!!!!!!!:dance: The fish was 23" long and my personal best! I caught it on a live crawfish under a balloon. My life partner also caught her personal best this summer at 22" but we only got mine mounted because we are saving for a trip to Canada to get married in the spring time.:brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

:rotfl:


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

seems to me we have a few troll defenders here today????


G-TOWN 1980 said:


> Wow, I wasn't expecting so much negative feedback  . I guess the lighting is poor in the photo because I think it looks great!!!!!!!!!:dance: The fish was 23" long and my personal best! I caught it on a live crawfish under a balloon. My life partner also caught her personal best this summer at 22" but we only got mine mounted because we are saving for a trip to Canada to get married in the spring time.:brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Crawfish LMAO????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

she and her life partner will learn soon!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

can't you get married in wash-a-ton DC now?


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

:rotfl: did you catch him under a bridge next to your home you big TROLL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

come on people.. the difference in color of the trailer walls shows the lighting was inconsistent... obviously that means the color in the picture will be off too... the trout does have good form, shape...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

that's what I said!:biggrin:


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I think its someone messin around.....gotta be. If its real, and you like the mount........good for you. I think I'd ask for my money back ASAP.:texasflag


----------



## BTKfishfinder (Sep 16, 2010)

ROBOWADER said:


> Is this a joke?


This is no joke you havent seen a trout that color? I see them in my acid tripped out dreams all the time...:mpd:


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm so Bluuuuuue !!!!! I hope that's just the lighting.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Doesn't look like a yellow mouth to me.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Dude, your nose just grew 5 inches!


Hahaha...if it is not a joke, I thought the guy might be proud of his trout. Just being nice. You ever tried that? Then calling me a liar over the internet on something that is a matter of opinion made me laugh again. Grow up dude.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

should have had your life partner mounted


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> should have had your life partner mounted


head mount or full body?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> head mount or full body?


full body. easier to hit with the 45


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> full body. easier to hit with the 45


that ant right


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> that ant right


LMAO:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Next time give me a call, here's a sample of my work !


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

OLD-AG said:


> Next time give me a call, here's a sample of my work !


LMAO!!
:fireworks:rotfl:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> should have had your life partner mounted


Sounds like she has , their getting married soon :cheers: :biggrin:.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

BustinTops said:


> I think its someone messin around.....gotta be. If its real, and you like the mount........good for you. I think I'd ask for my money back ASAP.:texasflag


By looking at (her?) previous posts...it may be real haha.


----------



## G-TOWN 1980 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry, I saw some recent threads on trout and redfish mounts and wanted to show off mine. Some of the comments people made are awful and are hatful towards the gay and lesbian community. I am a woman and I am dating a woman and we want to get married. Is there a problem with that? Seems like everyone here is too childish to accept that  . If I would have said that I was a man and caught a 23" trout and didn't get my girlfriend's 22" trout mounted because we were saving for a wedding, I bet nobody would have made all the hateful comments. I rarely post on this board, but read it a lot. Remmeber, not everyone that reads 2cool is a straight, white male. Believe it or not, there are gays and lesbians as well as non-whites and women that enjoy the outdoors too. Some people need to grow up. If you like my trout mount great. If not, that's ok too. I think it looks great and that's all that matters to me!


----------



## Greg H (Sep 3, 2010)

Congrats on the fish. When you catch a bigger one, be sure to take it to a different taxidermist.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Who B hating on lesbians?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Down South Lures said:


> Hahaha...if it is not a joke, I thought the guy might be proud of his trout. Just being nice. You ever tried that? Then calling me a liar over the internet on something that is a matter of opinion made me laugh again. Grow up dude.


Jeez, calm down there cochise! It was all in fun.

If the person wasn't a troll and was indeed proud of their fish, that is great. I would personally take it back to the preschool that apparently does taxidermy though and ask to speak with the artist (in the presence of their parent/guardian of course).


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like lesbians! :smile:


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

G-TOWN 1980 said:


> Sorry, I saw some recent threads on trout and redfish mounts and wanted to show off mine. Some of the comments people made are awful and are hatful towards the gay and lesbian community. I am a woman and I am dating a woman and we want to get married. Is there a problem with that? Seems like everyone here is too childish to accept that  . If I would have said that I was a man and caught a 23" trout and didn't get my girlfriend's 22" trout mounted because we were saving for a wedding, I bet nobody would have made all the hateful comments. I rarely post on this board, but read it a lot. Remmeber, not everyone that reads 2cool is a straight, white male. Believe it or not, there are gays and lesbians as well as non-whites and women that enjoy the outdoors too. Some people need to grow up. If you like my trout mount great. If not, that's ok too. I think it looks great and that's all that matters to me!


Nothing at all against gay people. To each his/her own and shame on the ppl that think otherwise.

Consider it constructive criticism. Next time choose a diff taxidermy.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

The funny thing about this post is that there is some poor sole scrolling through the threads saying "I aint looking at that one, I have seen enough mount post here lately" and they are missing out on such great entertainment!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

No one knew you were a lesbian. These guys on here give EVERYONE a hard time. Everyone has had their fair share of being a victim of the 2coolers. We are all just looking out for you. There are some really great taxidermists out there that wont just give u a fish back, but will fix it up with some type natural structure like oysters or at least put it on a piece of nice looking drift wood or something. This is just fun to all of us! No harm intended. Dont take anything personally on here. I cant believe you caught it on a crawfish. Maybe that explains the blue tint. Cheers!


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Jeez, calm down there cochise! It was all in fun.
> 
> If the person wasn't a troll and was indeed proud of their fish, that is great. I would personally take it back to the preschool that apparently does taxidermy though and ask to speak with the artist (in the presence of their parent/guardian of course).


I hear you...stuff gets "lost in translation" on here all the time. No big deal. All in good fun.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

G-TOWN 1980 said:


> Sorry, I saw some recent threads on trout and redfish mounts and wanted to show off mine. Some of the comments people made are awful and are hatful towards the gay and lesbian community. I am a woman and I am dating a woman and we want to get married. Is there a problem with that? Seems like everyone here is too childish to accept that  . If I would have said that I was a man and caught a 23" trout and didn't get my girlfriend's 22" trout mounted because we were saving for a wedding, I bet nobody would have made all the hateful comments. I rarely post on this board, but read it a lot. Remmeber, not everyone that reads 2cool is a straight, white male. Believe it or not, there are gays and lesbians as well as non-whites and women that enjoy the outdoors too. Some people need to grow up. If you like my trout mount great. If not, that's ok too. I think it looks great and that's all that matters to me!


 Its AWESOME!!!!! ........:wink:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like lesbians! :smile:


 you like, me love.:dance:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

G-TOWN 1980 said:


> Sorry, I saw some recent threads on trout and redfish mounts and wanted to show off mine. Some of the comments people made are awful and are hatful towards the gay and lesbian community. I am a woman and I am dating a woman and we want to get married. Is there a problem with that? Seems like everyone here is too childish to accept that  . If I would have said that I was a man and caught a 23" trout and didn't get my girlfriend's 22" trout mounted because we were saving for a wedding, I bet nobody would have made all the hateful comments. I rarely post on this board, but read it a lot. Remmeber, not everyone that reads 2cool is a straight, white male. Believe it or not, there are gays and lesbians as well as non-whites and women that enjoy the outdoors too. Some people need to grow up. If you like my trout mount great. If not, that's ok too. I think it looks great and that's all that matters to me!


whats up with the gay BS?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

G-town you need to realize that most people looked at that mount and it looked so bad they thought for sure it was a joke. They played along with the suspected trolling and were making comments to be laughed at. If this is all true then I am sure 90% of these posts wouldn't have been made. Well they probably would have but just worded differently. I am sorry to tell ya but if you don't like the board noone makes you type www.2coolfishing.com in your browser. I also agree you got ripped off.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like lesbians! :smile:


I think you should offer to go over there and take a better picture to post on this thread... we blame it on the lighting at this point but maybe an eye witness unbiased account is what is needed to convince the masses...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

say girl, please post up a better pic so we can put this to rest,PLEASE?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

just be happy you have the most popular thread right now, how much did you pay for that mount by the way. "just wonderin":bounce:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I like women too...

I guess I'm just a Lesbian trapped in a man's body :biggrin:

Either way, that is one fugly trout mount...just being honest.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps that trout was caught in cold, low oxygenated water & is cyanotic...Hence the blue hue to it. :biggrin:


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Easy.. Easy.. Guys , The man is obviously proud. Don't pop his cork like that!! Looks fine G-town.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mustfish said:


> Easy.. Easy.. Guys , The man is obviously proud. Don't pop his cork like that!! Looks fine G-town.


You are the one popping *her* cork. It is not nice to refer to a lesbian as a man. Geez. :headknock


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Might be the worst mount i have ever seen. If all replicas looked like that, there would be a lot more huge trout getting killed.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Doubleover said:


> The funny thing about this post is that there is some poor sole scrolling through the threads saying "I aint looking at that one, I have seen enough mount post here lately" and they are missing out on such great entertainment!


I was one of them but. I kept avoiding this thread because I dont care about mounts but then this thread would never go away and i pulled it uo and yes it is entertaining. That mount reminds me of one summer when I was 11 years old and my dad just got a new warehouse. We went upsatirs and opened up a closet and there was a guy in the closet half dead from sniffing blue paint for days. He was completely blue. We thought he was dead but the ambulance and paramedics said he was still alive. Reminds me of that mount!! LOL


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Where do ya get those live crawfish? Haha were you trying to catch a cajun..


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

G-TOWN 1980 said:


> I had a great summer fishing and got my first fish mount. It was a trout I caught in West Galveston Bay. I love it. I took it to a guy in Texas City to have it done. He did a great job I think.


Can we get see a picture of you and your girlfriend?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

My side really hurts now after reading this thread.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

G-TOWN 1980 said:


> Sorry, I saw some recent threads on trout and redfish mounts and wanted to show off mine. Some of the comments people made are awful and are hatful towards the gay and lesbian community. I am a woman and I am dating a woman and we want to get married. Is there a problem with that? Seems like everyone here is too childish to accept that  . If I would have said that I was a man and caught a 23" trout and didn't get my girlfriend's 22" trout mounted because we were saving for a wedding, I bet nobody would have made all the hateful comments. I rarely post on this board, but read it a lot. Remmeber, not everyone that reads 2cool is a straight, white male. Believe it or not, there are gays and lesbians as well as non-whites and women that enjoy the outdoors too. Some people need to grow up. If you like my trout mount great. If not, that's ok too. I think it looks great and that's all that matters to me!


Ms G-Town

Please dont think anyone is being hateful. The boys are just being boys and playing around and trying to make this thread fun. Nobody is dissing on the gay community or on you. If you like your mount then that is all that matters. Why do you care who likes it or doesnt? It is a fine mount and you should be proud of what it represents. Keep it fun and dont get upset because we all love to fish. We dont care if you are white, black, red, male, female, martian, chinese, gay, straight or bi. We are all 2coolers and everyone is welcome on this site. Except radical muslims. We dont like them at all!!!


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Troll.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like pretty Radical Muslim Lesbians! :smile:


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

:dance::mpd:

I'm thinking the hook was set quite a ways back, if not, that is still one sorry *** mount. I'm still callin' bs!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

z


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

OLD-AG said:


> :dance::mpd:
> 
> I'm thinking the hook was set quite a ways back, if not, that is still one sorry *** mount. I'm still callin' bs!!!!!!!


 X2 .........the hook was set in 09.............BS..but funny:texasflag


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

reminds me of a zombie thread i heard about recently... dang zombie killed more teal than everybody. didn't have a license. called the gw. gw said zombies don't need licenses?? wth??


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> reminds me of a zombie thread i heard about recently... dang zombie killed more teal than everybody. didn't have a license. called the gw. gw said zombies don't need licenses?? wth??


Wuz They Lesbian Zombies...Jus Askin. :an1:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Back TTT LOL!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Doubleover said:


> Back TTT LOL!


I think you just broke a rule.. we'll need InternetBobby to chime in though.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

you guys show up at the Ranch and see what the ****** got for you seeing y'all loves them.. they are kind fun but not the full blown Butches. yuck! 

PS: for those not knowing, she isn't trolling, she is for real guys!

just saying,,,


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Even though I just wasted about 10 min. of my life, this is one of the funniest threads in a while!
A dink trout mount that came out blue and lesbians! Who'da thunk it! LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what do you call a lesbian with long fingernails? 

well hung


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> what do you call a lesbian with long fingernails?
> 
> well hung


:biggrin:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I think she is being serious looking at her previous post on here........

Congrats on the catch


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

G-TOWN 1980 said:


> Sorry, I saw some recent threads on trout and redfish mounts and wanted to show off mine. Some of the comments people made are awful and are hatful towards the gay and lesbian community. I am a woman and I am dating a woman and we want to get married. Is there a problem with that? Seems like everyone here is too childish to accept that  . If I would have said that I was a man and caught a 23" trout and didn't get my girlfriend's 22" trout mounted because we were saving for a wedding, I bet nobody would have made all the hateful comments. I rarely post on this board, but read it a lot. Remmeber, not everyone that reads 2cool is a straight, white male. Believe it or not, there are gays and lesbians as well as non-whites and women that enjoy the outdoors too. Some people need to grow up. If you like my trout mount great. If not, that's ok too. I think it looks great and that's all that matters to me!





saltaholic said:


> I think she is being serious looking at her previous post on here........
> 
> Congrats on the catch


you think!:wink: :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> what do you call a lesbian with long fingernails?
> 
> well hung


 I tried to give ya green, but need to spread it around a little... that sh.. was funny!!!


----------



## BoD (Jul 29, 2009)

I think yall should lay off...This forum is supposed to be for everyone that loves fishing. If you want to bash on lesbians, I'm quite sure that there is a forum out there just for that, you should try one of those.
In my opinion, what's going on here is VERY low class. NOT 2Cool!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't believe this hasn't been moved to the Jungle yet.


----------



## BoD (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't believe that no-one else has stepped in to stop this. This is the kind of stuff that children do. It's shameful.....


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

BoD said:


> I can't believe that no-one else has stepped in to stop this. This is the kind of stuff that children do. It's shameful.....


 what I would expect from a bass fisherman.........jk


----------



## BoD (Jul 29, 2009)

I have now turned to the SALT side of the force.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

BustinTops said:


> what I would expect from a bass fisherman.........jk


 LOL


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

SALT is the force..........no sides:brew:


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Everthing seems legit except:

Where did she get the live crawfish?

Why were they fishing with a live crawfish?

Would two large trout eat a live crawfish?


Something smells fishy and I cant get the smell of my nose!

:an5:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

It appears to me that the trout was mounted by a fan of the Cowboys!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BoD said:


> I think yall should lay off...This forum is supposed to be for everyone that loves fishing. If you want to bash on lesbians, I'm quite sure that there is a forum out there just for that, you should try one of those.
> In my opinion, what's going on here is VERY low class. NOT 2Cool!





BoD said:


> I can't believe that no-one else has stepped in to stop this. This is the kind of stuff that children do. It's shameful.....


Ummmmmm there are moderators on this forum. I'm sure if they found anything offensive they would have removed it and/or sent a PM to the offender. If you don't like what you're reading I suggest you don't open this thread.

As far as the mount goes. I sure hope you didn't pay for that! If you did I have some land for sale...REAL cheap! Who ever heard of, or saw a blue trout?

Now, as far as all you overweight, childish, shameful "ignoramouses" go, this is some funny stuff! LMAO!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

A lesbian walks into a brothel and says "I want a 14 year old girl. "The madam responds "I'm sorry but we don't serve minors to lickers here."


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what do you call an open can of tuna fish in a lesbians apartment?


potpourri


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> Everthing seems legit except:
> 
> Where did she get the live crawfish?
> 
> ...


I've used crawfish at the mouth of the achafalaya river for reds but no trout were caught... does seem strange, under a balloon too... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Oompa oopma oompa di da I've got a funny fish thread for ya!


Maybe it's just holding it's breath. :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Snap Draggin said:


> Now, as far as all you overweight, childish, shameful "ignoramouses" go, this is some funny stuff! LMAO!!


Who you calling overweight?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Who you calling overweight?


BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA I forgot "older" and "a-holes" too!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=43690


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats. If you like the mount, sweet! as for your lifestyle, its yours. I don't care about it at all. I say go for it and best of luck. 

As for all the jokes, I would bet that most are just that. Maybe a little mean, but most are just joking.

Sorry about the negative stuff. Hope they don't run you off.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

OK, who stole 24Buds' password?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

BoD said:


> I have now turned to the SALT side of the force.


Great, another bleeding heart liberal on MY bay.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Great, another bleeding heart liberal on MY bay.


Your Bay???? You must be a guide! :biggrin:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> OK, who stole 24Buds' password?


not stolen. This girl just posted up something she is proud of. I remember when I caught my first solid trout. It was a day to remember. She is just proud of it and thats all. No need to flame her for her lifestyle.

disclaimer: I am not a Democrat or a liberal. I just think if you want to be one way or another, do just that. May not be popular on this site, but I am not one to judge.

I think she may just have a lot in common with us!:biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

24Buds said:


> I think she may just have a lot in common with us!:biggrin:


Definately with me! :an2:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> not stolen. This girl just posted up something she is proud of. I remember when I caught my first solid trout. It was a day to remember. She is just proud of it and thats all. No need to flame her for her lifestyle.
> 
> disclaimer: I am not a Democrat or a liberal. I just think if you want to be one way or another, do just that. May not be popular on this site, but I am not one to judge.
> 
> I think she may just have a lot in common with us!:biggrin:


by chance, does anyone here know this person that posted their mount and story? I don't know what to think anymore.. I felt it was a prank but if it is not then I apologize for my cutting up on the post. I also figured it would have been moved by now or gone altogether.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Definately with me! :an2:


you both have a clam?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> you both have a clam?


LOL I hope we didn't run her off all together. It did get a little harsh:cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> you both have a clam?


No Silly Gilly. Just like the ladies! :smile: You being a Cowgurl fan indicates that your thought processes might be somewhat askew...Jus Sayin hwell:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Lifestyle BS, just don't flaunt it in our face without submitting pics!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> No Silly Gilly. Just like the ladies! :smile: You being a Cowgurl fan indicates that your thought processes might be somewhat askew...Jus Sayin hwell:


"silly gilly"

ummm, what?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that sounded a little..............nevermind.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Never seen a blue trout...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

G-TOWN 1980 said:


> Sorry, I saw some recent threads on trout and redfish mounts and wanted to show off mine. Some of the comments people made are awful and are hatful towards the gay and lesbian community. I am a woman and I am dating a woman and we want to get married. Is there a problem with that? Seems like everyone here is too childish to accept that  . If I would have said that I was a man and caught a 23" trout and didn't get my girlfriend's 22" trout mounted because we were saving for a wedding, I bet nobody would have made all the hateful comments. I rarely post on this board, but read it a lot. Remmeber, not everyone that reads 2cool is a straight, white male. Believe it or not, there are gays and lesbians as well as non-whites and women that enjoy the outdoors too. Some people need to grow up. If you like my trout mount great. If not, that's ok too. I think it looks great and that's all that matters to me!


Gay people dont fish. They march:walkingsm...............and crochet..........:biggrin:


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

What ever floats your boat.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder if they are as hot as this couple? :biggrin:


----------



## rballew (Sep 18, 2010)

that's got to be a joke


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Gay people dont fish. They march:walkingsm...............and crochet..........:biggrin:


lmfao


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I think the mount is gay/lesbian.......It sucks.....


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think it is legit.


----------



## RodneyReeL (Oct 23, 2009)

THAT LOOKS LIKE THE FISH ON THE MOUNT THAT BE SINGING, TAKE ME BACK TO WATER...PUT ME BACK IN THE RIVER


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I have to admit I did not read every single reply to the post but some that I did read could be mistaken as being hateful depending on how you want to take it. However, that being said anytime you post for an opinion on an open forum you are taking a risk that someone is going to make off color remarks. The remarks I did read did not come across as hateful but some were very candid and honest. The mount in my opinion looks odd. To blue and not realistic. I don't mean that to be mean but you asked for peoples opinion and you got them. In the end it really doesn't matter what others think, if you are happy with it then that's all that matters. If you don't want your feelings hurt don't ask. Sometimes honesty can be brutal.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

TheReelRodney said:


> THAT LOOKS LIKE THE FISH ON THE MOUNT THAT BE SINGING, TAKE ME BACK TO WATER...PUT ME BACK IN THE RIVER


LOUD NOISES


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

BTW I am willing to bet most of us here are NOT offended by lesbians. Especially if you post pics.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Why do I keep coming back to this Blue Waxed Trout Thread?
Think you need to take it outside, get another camera and let your life partner take a new pic for the boys to analyze!!!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

D***, now everybody is going to fish with live crawfish and they'll be 10 bucks a pound for livies. It's ok to be a lez, I'm one too!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I Googled 'Blue Lesbian Fish Mounts' & found this...rosesm

http://lesbian.matchmaker.com/mm/lesbian-personals/oregon-mounthoodparkdale6.htm


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

This is the gay'est thread I have seen in a while..


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Link please*

Another

BAM ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

for the record... a proper trout mount coloration looks something like this


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

That's a skinny trout.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Did you do it yourself?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> for the record... a proper trout mount coloration looks something like this


I go get my $ back on that mount. It looks like carp:rybka:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh, now yall going to critique this mount? have at it... bwahahahaha I got another one to show now also... what do you thin about this one?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Was that the one 8lbs 3oz...... 29inches??


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> oh, now yall going to critique this mount? have at it... bwahahahaha I got another one to show now also... what do you thin about this one?


is that your mount?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> is that your mount?


yep, 9 pounds 11 oz 31 1/4"


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

its looks blue to me. Are you a Cowboys fan?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> yep, 9 pounds 11 oz 31 1/4"


who did it? so I don't take my fish there. :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> who did it? so I don't take my fish there. :cheers:


what? you don't like the anglo american peach skin color feature around the lower jaw? that's a perfect mount :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> oh, now yall going to critique this mount? have at it... bwahahahaha I got another one to show now also... what do you thin about this one?


For a nominal fee, I will coat it in sex wax and spray paint it for you. Maybe it would look halfway decent then,


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> for the record... a proper trout mount coloration looks something like this


Looks photoshopped to me


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

come on guys, leave the lady alone. shes one of us and thats what counts.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Snap Draggin said:


> Can't we all just get along?


If somebody could get a clear shot at Lippy...and make it good...we could!


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Nothing beats a good skin mount.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> oh, now yall going to critique this mount? have at it... bwahahahaha I got another one to show now also... what do you thin about this one?


Wow I cant believe somone actually got a mount of a gulf trout and mounted it. LOL


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> If somebody could get a clear shot at Lippy...and make it good...we could!


Who's Lippy?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

just look at the realism in this.. now tell me that aint the best looking mount ever


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> just look at the realism in this.. now tell me that aint the best looking mount ever


 oh yes it sure is


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> come on guys, leave the lady alone. shes one of us and thats what counts.


 shes like us.........as in stands on 2 feet?:cheers:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Is this a joke?


Exactly that is the worst looking mount I have seen.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow. I was the third person to view this thread yesterday and chose not to reply.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I have nothing to add, just wanted to pad the reply count. Carry on. :biggrin:


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

yall nikkas funny!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

nice mount J.. I like the way it has more than one color and at least it has a yellow mouth!


Jessetx come help this girl


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> Who's Lippy?


 Yer Valentine.....Cornholio


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> If somebody could get a clear shot at Lippy...and make it good...we could!


That boys 10' tall and bulletproof.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*damned*

I think there is blue blood in the water over here!!
Don't dare post something slow or they'll be all over it.

Here's a blue one for ya boyeees :an6:


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Bad!!!*

Man...you guys are cold!!!...As a former professional taxidermist I can say it looks like the worst replica I have ever seen. Some folks just don't understand casting and painting when it comes to saltwater fish.sad3smsad3sm


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

ranger-370 said:


> Man...you guys are cold!!!...As a former professional taxidermist I can say it looks like the worst replica I have ever seen. Some folks just don't understand casting and painting when it comes to saltwater fish.sad3smsad3sm


 You say that everyone is cold and then you say it is the worst you have seen...:rotfl: I think it would look good in the Tin Man's house from Wizard of Oz.  or next to a Blue Catfish mount :work:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Inc likes blue fish,, see above post!


Freon, your buying lunch today on the east side!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

waterspout said:


> Inc likes blue fish,, see above post!
> 
> Freon, your buying lunch today on the east side!


Louie's buying...on the water!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have nothing else to add about...Blue Mounts, Lesbians, & Watermelon Wine. hwell:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

naaa, got to make this east side lunch,, we're discussing Cornhole buying all the gas for the trip out in the worldcat! Capt Snap and I found a sponsor for the trips from a nice company and we're looking at these teeny tiny stickers for advertisement. LMAO!




Back the the Bluefin tuna, parech, lady fish, what ever it is....


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

All artists go through phases during their life. Must have been in his blue phase


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Why is there an extra page on this post you cannot get too?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

because it's part of the secret forum you have to be invited into! would you like to join Mike. buy at China ho at 11am and well send you a invite at noon! lol


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

*Caption This!*










"Do it yourself mounts"

"It smells more realistic than it looks"

"Taxidermists and stud finders are over rated"


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> because it's part of the secret forum you have to be invited into! would you like to join Mike. buy at China ho at 11am and well send you a invite at noon! lol


What are yall going to a massage parlor or something?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> "Do it yourself mounts"
> 
> "It smells more realistic than it looks"
> 
> "Taxidermists and stud finders are over rated"


"Bubba, the toothless trout"


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

you know where,, all you can eat buffet north of your house down toward iggy joes!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> "Bubba, the toothless trout"


 toothless with ******** disease trout,, I call paper mache fish!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Im confused....was this a joke or not?? At first i thought, aww poor guy got a terrible mount and doesnt know better, give him some slack...then i was like, haha...ok its a fake, that makes sense...then the lesbian thing...now its just totaly confusing...

It has to be a joke right? This was just a big troll job?


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

Typical Lesbian - can't take it on the Chin...  Bwah ha ha ha ha...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Yams said:


> Im confused....was this a joke or not?? At first i thought, aww poor guy got a terrible mount and doesnt know better, give him some slack...then i was like, haha...ok its a fake, that makes sense...then the lesbian thing...now its just totaly confusing...
> 
> It has to be a joke right? This was just a big troll job?


NO rockie lesbian post it thinking was nice and the truth was told.. she took her toys and went home because the hetero white no blowing smoke male hurt her last feeling. PFFFTTTTT!

NO JOKE, NO TROLL, BUT,, she's going to canada or washinton DC to get married to her LIFE PARTNER,,, roflmao!


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

where did you catch that,,,blue trout,?,,sorry dude ,,thats not a good replica at all...hope you didnt pay too much


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

"Is it crawfish season yet?"


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

G-TOWN 1980 www.*gay*outdoors.org/cf*forum*/ just saying,, fyi!

PS: look up Freon when you get there,,, he and Jessetx are over there!


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

waterspout said:


> G-TOWN 1980 www.*gay*outdoors.org/cf*forum*/ just saying,, fyi!
> 
> PS: look up Freon when you get there,,, he and Jessetx are over there!


 And just how did you find that site ****? :an6::ac550:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just get along, even with Lippy?


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

TXFPCOACH said:


>


That's freakin awesome.


----------

